# Daffy's True Elixir



## annie44 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a picture of the Daffy's True Elixir that I bought yesterday from John Wolf.  It is a later, smooth base Daffy's, and I believe the most common variant - The pontiled ones are way out of my price range!  I really like this one and am thrilled to have it in my collection!


----------



## annie44 (Aug 10, 2008)

The reverse side - you have to love all of that embossing!


----------



## annie44 (Aug 10, 2008)

I actually bought the bottle for Chase - he wanted me to have at least one British bottle in my collection! (since he is, of course, an English bulldog)


----------



## NCdigger5 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice bottle and dog.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Aug 15, 2008)

That's a nice example. Usually those later types have internal sickness. Must be something related to the contents I'd guess. A classic!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 15, 2008)

*RE: Daffy's True Elixir ... and other English glass ...*

Speaking of odd English bottles, I was looking at HISTORY OF DRUG CONTAINERS AND LABELS now on google books.

http://books.google.com/books?id=N4N9bsxc2LYC&pg=PA73&lpg=PA73&dq=earliest+turlington's&source=web&ots=9fROmVemOl&sig=ZHvdbX-xZG3RrJjcq_-7_qYqUGc&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result#PPA76,M1

 They have a photo of one of the very early Turlingtons. Quite a different style from the later ones.


----------



## annie44 (Aug 15, 2008)

*RE: Daffy's True Elixir ... and other English glass ...*

I haven't seen one like that before, but I'd sure like to own one!  Thanks for posting that link.


----------

